# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  قال سيبويه  (1)

## مصطفى سلام

السيدات و السادة :
بناء على اقتراحاتكم بشأن الارتقاء بمستوى استعمال اللغة العربية الجميلة , فإنى أقترح عليكم هذا البرنامج , الذى اخترت له اسم ( قال سيبويه ) , و الذى سيتضمن عدة دروس مبسطة فى الاستخدام المتداول للغة العربية .
هى محاولة .. أرجو منكم إبداء الرأى فيها .. و لكم كل الشكر ,,,
مصطفى سلام



(1)
*المقصور و المنقوص*
تأمل الكلمات الآتية :  

*المجموعة الأولى :*  

قاضى                                                                   
منادى                                                                    
وادى                                                                     
راعى                                                                    
باغى                                                                     
داعى                                                                     

*المجموعة الثانية :*

فتى
ثرى
ملهى
عصا
سنا
مصطفى

*لاحظ :

*1- أسماء المجموعة الأولى تنتهى بياء – الحرف السابق عليها مكسور .............. و هذه هى الأسماء المنقوصة .
2- أسماء المجموعة الثانية تنتهى بألف ( بعضها يكتب ياء و ينطق ألفا )  – الحرف السابق عليها مفتوح .... و هى الأسماء المقصورة .

الأسماء المنقوصة :
* إذا نونت  نصبا : تثبت الياء .. فتقول نصحت باغيا , قابلت قاضيا ...
* إذا نونت رفعا أو جرا : حذفت الياء لفظا (نطقا ) و خطا (كتابة ) فتقول : نادى منادٍ (رفع ) أصغيت إلى داع ٍ(جر).

الأسماء المقصورة :
* إذا نونت نصبا و رفعا و جرا : حذفت ألفه لفظا (نطقا ) لا خطا (كتابة ) .. فتقول : جاء فتى ً, اتكأت على عصا ً, دخلت ملهى ً.

إذن قل : استمعت إلى : داع ٍ, قاض ٍ, مناد ٍ, راع ٍ...الخ
          قابلت : قاضيا , داعيا , مناديا , راعيا  ....الخ 
مصطفى سلام

(2)اا* الممدود*
*أمثلة :*
1- إنشاء  - قراء ( الألف أصلية فى الكلمة )
2- صحراء – ورقاء ( الألف للدلالة على التأنيث )
3- كساء – بناء ( الألف أصلها واو – كما سنرى فيما بعد )

يلاحظ أن هذه الأسماء تنتهى بهمزة قبلها ألف ... و تسمى الأسماء الممدودة .

و من الأخطاء الشائعة فى حالة التنوين بالفتح وضع (ا) بعد الهمزة , فيكتبها البعض ( إنشاءا ) و هذا خطأ ... و الصواب ( إنشاء ً.. فتحتين على الهمزة  دون وضع " ألف "  بعدها.)

مصطفى سلام

*الخمسة!!*
و الخمسة المعنية هى : الأفعال الخمسة و الأسماء الخمسة .
و لنبدأ بالأفعال الخمسة :
انظر إلى الأمثلة الآتية :
          (أ)                                                                                
أنتما تذاكران دروسكما                 
هما يقومان بعملهما                                           
أنتم تحافظون على الود                                 
هم يراعون الله فى عملهم                            
أنتِ تؤدين الواجب                    
          (ب)
أنتما لم تذاكرا دروسكما                   
هما لم يقوما بعملهما
أنتم لم تحافظوا على الود
 هم لم يراعوا الله فى عملهم
أنتِ لم تؤدى الواجب  
          (ج)
أنتما لن تذاكرا دروسكما
هما لن يقوما بعملهما
أنتم لن تحافظوا على الود
هم لن يراعوا الله فى عملهم
أنتِ لن تؤدى الواجب

قواعد :
الأفعال فى المجموعة الأولى كلها مضارعة :
* تذاكران : متصل بألف الإثنين (مخاطبين )
* يقومان : متصل بألف الإثنين ( غائبين )
* تحافظون : متصل بواو الجماعة ( مخاطبين )
* يراعون : متصل بواو الجماعة (غائبين )
* تؤدين : متصل بياء المخاطبة .

هذه الأفعال تسمى بالأفعال الخمسة : فهى أفعال مضارعة تتصل بــ : ألف الإثنين - مخاطب أو غائب (2) - , أو واو الجماعة - مخاطب أو غائب (2) - , أو ياء المخاطبة (1) ..  2+2+1= 5 .. و كلها مرفوعة بـ : ثبوت النون .

فى المجموعة الثانية : نجد أن هذه الأفعال مجزومة بـ (لم ) .. و علامة جزمها : حذف النون .

فى المجموعة الثالثة : نجد أن هذه الأفعال منصوبة بـ ( لن ) .. و علامة نصبها حذف النون .

*إذن : الأفعال الخمسة ترفع بثبوت النون و تجزم و تنصب بحذف النون .*

و إلى الملتقى مع الأسماء الخمسة ,,,

مصطفى سلام


*والأسماء الخمسة* 
(1
أخوك يعمل بجد فى سبيل الوطن                         
               (2)
علمت أن أخاك يعمل بجد
             (3)
أخذت من أخيك بعض المعلومات

انظر :
فى المثال الأول : أخو .. اسم مرفوع و علامة رفعه الواو .
فى المثال الثانى : أخا .. اسم منصوب و علامة نصبه الألف .
فى المثال الثالث : أخيـ .. اسم مجرور و علامة جره الياء .

يعامل بنفس المعاملة الأسماء الآتية : أبو , حمو , فو , ذو + أخو
فنقول فى حالة الرفع : أبوالقاسم , حموك , فوك , ذو فضل ..
و فى خالة النصب : أبا القاسم , حماك , فاك , ذا فضل ..
و فى حالة الجر : أبى القاسم , حميك , فيك , ذى فضل .

*قاعدة :*
الأسماء الآتية : أخو , أبو , حمو , فو , ذو ... تسمى الأسماء الخمسة .
*الأسماء الخمسة ترفع بالواو و تنصب بالألف و تجر بالياء .*

مصطفى سلام


*فعل مضارع منصوب*
كلنا يعلم أن الفعل المضارع يدل على حدوث الفعل فى زمن التكلم أو المستقبل , و يجب أن يبدأ بحرف من أحرف المضارعة و هى :
•	الهمزة : أحبُ بلادى , و أعشقُ أرضها
•	النون : نؤمنُ بالله 
•	الياء : يعيشُ المصريون على جانبى نهر النيل
•	التاء : تقومُ المرأة على رعاية بيتها

و قد درجنا على إعراب الفعل المضارع  بأنه مرفوع .. فهل يمكن أن يكون الفعل المضارع منصوبا ؟
انظر إلى الأمثلة الآتية :

•	الله كفيل أن يوفقـَــــــنا لما يحب و يرضى .
•	لن أدخرَ وسعا فى إغاثة الملهوف
•	عبدت الله كى أنالَ رضاه
•	جاء محمد (ص) لـينشرَ الإسلام و السلام

القاعدة :
•	هذه الأفعال مضارعة .. منصوبة .
•	ينصب الفعل المضارع إذا سبقه أحد الأحرف الناصبة و هى : أن , لن , كى , لام التعليل

مصطفى سلام

----------


## قلب مصر

الله عليك يا أستاذ مصطفى ربينا يبارك لنا في حضرتك وفى علمك
هكذا تكون المواقف بالفعل
نحن نحتاج من هذه السلسلة وهذه الدروس كثيرا حتى نعيد تقييم ما نكتبه وما نتفوه به خلال حياتنا اليومية
بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار باقى هذه السلسلة 
تقبل تقديرى واحترامي  :f:   :f:

----------


## لميس الامام

سيدي الفاضل مصطفى سلام

تحياتي سيدي ..لقد افتقدت بالفعل هذه الطروح الخلابة
 وحين مروري على الصالون الصالون الادبي الثقافي
 شد لحظي وعقلي هذا الموضوع الذي اتوق معرفته،  فأنا بين المنقوص والمقصور كمن بين المطرقة والسندان ... في حيص بيص ..
على العموم لتواجدي الان في العمل وقفت نظرة تأملية سريعة ولكن لي عود بإذن الله هذا المساء للخوض معكم في عباب هذا البحر الزاخر بكل النفائس التي يحتاج ان يتحراها  الفكر والقلم العربي المبدع..

الى لقاء قريب جدا يا سيدي ودمت ودام سخاء معرفتك لنا على طول المدى

لميس لامام

----------


## لميس الامام

الاستاذ الفاضل والاخ الرائع مصطفى سلام

تحياتي سيدي ..وها انذا قد عدت وفي جعبتي بعض ما قد اضيف الى رائع موضوعك" قال سيبويه"
اود لو سمحت لي ان اسجل نبذه عن المفكر والنحوي العظيم سيبويه هنا حتى نتيح للقارئ معنا ان يتعرف على شخصية هي اشهر من ان تعرف بالطبع ولكن نبذه قد لا تعطيه حقه الكافي من التعريف الى ان نقف على بعض انجازاته تجاه اللغة وقواعدها 


[frame="7 80"]هو أبو بشر عمر بن عثمان بن قمبر مولى بن الحارث بن كعب وقيل: مولى الربيع بن زياد الحارث البصري.  
لقب بـ (سيبويه) وهو أستاذ النحاة وذلك لجماله وحمرة بوجنتيه .. وسيبويه في اللغة الفارسية تعني رائحة التفاح.  
سيبويه هو الإمام العلامة العلم، شيخ النحاة من زمنه لزماننا هذا .. وقد عول الناس على كتابه المشهور في هذا الفن.  
وشرح سيبويه الشرح بشروح عدة ، وأخذ سيبويه العلم عن الخليل بن أحمد وكان إذا أقدم يقول الخليل: مرحباً بزائر لا يمل.  
أخذ سيبويه كذلك عن عيسى بن عمر وأيضاً عن يونس بن حبيب، والأنصاري، والأخفش الكبير.  
قدم من البصرة لبغداد أيام كان الكسائي مؤدباً (للأمين) ابن الرشيد فجمع بينهما وتناظرا في شيء من النحو فانتهى الكلام إلى أن قال الكسائي: تقول العرب: كنت أظن الزنبورة أشد لسعاً من النحل فإذا هو إياها.  
فقال سيبويه: بيني وأعرابي لم يشبه شيء من الناس المولد، وكان الأمين يحب نصرة أستاذه (الكسائي)، فسأل رجلاً من الأعرابي، فنطق بما قال سيبويه .. فكره الأمين ذلك وقال له: إن الكسائي يقول خلافك .. فقال إن لساني لا يطاوعني على ما يقول .. فقال أحب أن تحضر، وأن تصوب كلام الكسائي، فطاوعه على ذلك، وانفصل المجلس عن قول الأعرابي، إذا الكسائي أصاب، فحمل سيبويه على نفسه، وعرف أنهم تعصبوا عليه، ورحل عن بغداد، فمات ببلاد شيراز في قرية يقال لها البيضاء .. 
وقيل أنه ولد بها وتوفي بمدينة سارة واختلف في سنة موته فقيل سنة 177 هـ ، وقيل سنة 178 هـ وعاش سيبويه أربعين سنة.[/frame]

هذا وسنفرد لسيبويه شيئا من ابحاثه وانجازاته في اللغة في وقفة اخرى ان شاء الله

دمت سيدي بكل الود والتقدير

لميس الامام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الله الله يا أستاذة لميس !!!
لقد ذكرتنى بالمنافسة المبدعة بين مدرستين من مدارس النحو فى ذلك العصر الزاهر .. العصر العباسى, و هما مدرستا البصرة و الكوفة !!

و أذكر أن الخلاف بين الكسائى و سيبويه كان حول : " كنت أظن أن الزنبوزرة أشد لسعا من النحل " .. فقال :
* ا*لكسائى* : فإذا هو إياها .. على النصب ( نصب إياها )
* *سيبويه* : فإذا هو هى .. على الرفع (رفع هى ).
و حين احتكم إلى أعرابى أتوا به من البادية - لم تلوث لسانه عجمة أو رطانه .. التقى به الكسائى و (رشاه ) كى يقول بقوله , فقال الأعرابى : إن لسانى لا يطاوعنى أن أقول بما تقول (فالصحيح ما قال به سيبويه ) , فاتفقا على أن يقول - أمام الخليفة - كل من سيبويه والكسائى مقولته , فيشير البدوى إلى الكسائى و يقول : الصواب ما قاله !!!
و هكذا تمت المؤامرة !!! حتى على النحو كانت هناك مؤامرات و رشا !!!

و كان ما كان مما تفضلت فذكرته ....
مع خالص تمنياتى لك بكل الخير ,,,

*مصطفى سلام*

----------


## منى عُمان

أخي مصطفى سلام
أحييك  :good:  على وضع هذه الدروس المفيدة وفي انتظار السلسلة بشوق مع خالص الشكر.
وشكرا لميس الامام على المعلومات القيمة .
كم أنتم رائعون

----------


## لميس الامام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه قراءة اخرى عن الخالد الذكر سيبويه ارجو ان تكون تكملة لما أوجته سابقا اخ مصطفى سلام والاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء ...



كانت أمه تحب أن تراقصه به وتدلـله في الصغر، وهو إمام النحاة الذي إليه ينتهون، وعلم النحو الشامخ الذي إليه يتطلعون، وصاحب كتاب العربية الأشهر ودستورها الخالد. فارسي الأصل ولد في حدود عام (140هـ /  756 م ) على أرجح الأقوال في مدينة البيضاء ببلاد فارس، وهي أكبر مدينة في إصطخر على بعد ثمانية فراسخ من شيراز.  
ولكن إلى متى ظل في البيضاء ؟ وكم كان عمره يوم رحيله إلى البصرة؟ 
جاء سيبويه إلى البصرة وهو غلام صغير؛ لينشأ بها قريبًا من مراكز السلطة والعلم، بعد أن فسحت الدولة العباسية المجال للفرس كيما يتولوا أرفع المناصب وأسناها، هذا ما ترجحه المصادر التي بين أيدينا، ولكن على ما يبدو هناك رأي آخر يتبناه أحد الباحثين( )؛ حيث يرى أن سيبويه وفد إلى البصرة بعد سن الرابعة عشرة، وهذا الرأي هو ما نرجحه ونميل إليه؛ لأن الناظر في كتاب سيبويه يوقن أن صاحبه كان على دراية كبيرة باللغة الفارسية وكأنها لغته الأم. 

*سيبويه يخطئ في الحديث!* 

كان سيبويه وقتها ما زال فتى صغيرًا يدرج مع أقرانه يتلقى في ربوع البصرة ـ حاضرة العلم حينذاك ـ الفقه والحديث، وذات يوم ذهب إلى شيخه حماد البصري ليتلقى منه الحديث ويستملي منه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ليس من أصحابي أحد إلا ولو شئت لأخذت عليه ليس أبا الدرداء…" 
ولكن سيبويه لقدر قدره الله له، يقرأ الحديث على هذا النحو: "ليس من أصحابي أحد إلا ولو شئت لأخذت ليس أبو الدرداء …" 
فصاح به شيخه حماد : لَحَنْتَ يا سيبويه، إنما هذا استثناء؛ فقال سيبويه: والله لأطلبن علمًا لا يلحنني معه أحد، ثم مضى ولزم الخليل وغيره. ومن هنا كانت البداية. 

*شـيوخه:*

تتلمذ سيبويه على عديد من الشيوخ والعلماء، نخص منهم أربعة من علماء اللغة، أولهم: عبقري العربية وإمامها الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي، وهو أكثرهم تأثيرًا فيه، فقد روى عنه سيبويه في الكتاب 522 مرة، وهو قدر لم يروِ مثله ولا قريبًا منه عن أحد من أساتذته، وهو ما يجسد خصوصية الأستاذية التي تفرد بها الخليل بن أحمد رحمه الله، دون سائر أساتذة سيبويه، وثانيهم: أبو الخطاب الأخفش، وثالثهم: عيسى بن عمرو، ورابعهم: أبو زيد النحوي. ومات سيبويه رحمه الله وجل شيوخه على قيد الحياة!          
*

مؤامرة تحاك:* 


الأشجار التي تثمر هي وحدها التي تُلقى بالأحجار، يبدو أن هذا القانون يمتد أيضًا إلى دنيا البشر، فكثيرًا ما يتعرض العلماء لجهالة الجهلاء وللأحقاد والأضغان، ولكن الغريب حقًّا أن يتزعم المؤامرة عالم له ثِقْله وقيمته في دنيا اللغة، ولكن هكذا اقتضت حكمة الله أن الكمال لله وحده، وأن لكل عالم هفوة، ولكل جواد كبوة. 

تحدثنا المصادر أن سيبويه بقي في البصرة منذ دخلها إلى أن صار فيها الإمام المقدم، وأن شهرته قد لاحت في الآفاق، وأنه دعي إلى بغداد حاضرة الخلافة آنذاك من قبل البارزين فيها والعلماء، وهناك أعدت مناظرة بين كبيري النحاة: سيبويه ممثلاً لمذهب البصريين والكسائي عن الكوفيين، وأُعلن نبأ المناظرة، وسمع عنها القريب والبعيد، ولكن الأمر كان قد دُبِّر بليل، فجاء الكسائي وفي صحبته جماعة من الأعراب، فقال لصاحبه سيبويه: تسألني أو أسألك؟ 
فقال سيبويه: بل تسألني أنت. 
قال الكسائي: كيف تقول في: قد كنت أحسب أن العقرب أشد لسعة من الزُّنْبُور(الدبور)، فإذا هو هي، أو فإذا هو إياها بعينها؟ ثم سأله عن مسائل أخرى من نفس القبيل نحو: خرجت فإذا عبد الله القائمُ أو القائمَ؟ 
فقال سيبويه في ذلك كله بالرفع، وأجاز الكسائي الرفع والنصب، فأنكر سيبويه قوله؛ فقال يحيى بن خالد، وقد كان وزيرًا للرشيد: قد اختلفتما وأنتما رئيسا بلديكما، فمن يحكم بينكما؟ 
وهنا انبرى الكسائي منتهزًا الفرصة: الأعراب، وهاهم أولاء بالباب؛ فأمر يحيى فأدخل منهم من كان حاضرًا، وهنا تظهر خيوط المؤامرة وتأتي بثمارها؛ فقالوا بقول الكسائي؛ فانقطع سيبويه واستكان، وانصرف الناس يتحدثون بهذه الهزيمة التي مُني بها إمام البصريين. كان سيبويه لا يتصور بفطرته النقية أن يمتد الشر مدنسًا محراب العلم والعلماء؛ فحزن حزنًا شديدًا وقرر وقتها أن يرحل عن هذا المكان إلى أي مكان آخر ليس فيه حقد ولا أضغان؛ فأزمع الرحيل إلى خراسان. وكأنما كان يسير إلى نهايته؛ فقد أصابه المرض في طريق خراسان، ولقي ربه وهو ما زال في ريعان الشباب، لم يتجاوز عمره الأربعين، وذلك سنة (180هـ/ 796م) على أرجح الأقوال. 

ولكن سيبويه لم يمت فسرعان ما بُعث حيًّا يخاطب الأجيال بهذا الكتاب الذي ضمنه أفكاره وآراءه وآراء معاصريه، فكان بحق أخلد كتاب في نحو اللغة وصرفها وأصواتها، يعتمد عليه الدارسون، مهما اختلف بهم الزمان والمكان. 
*تلاميذ سيبويه:* 

من الصعوبة بمكان أن نحصي تلاميذ سيبويه، خاصة لو وضعنا في اعتبارنا أن كل النحاة الذين جاءوا بعده غاصوا في بحور لغتنا الجميلة عبر كتابه، ولكن لو تعرضنا للتلاميذ بالمعنى الحرفي فإننا نقول: برز من بين تلاميذ سيبويه عالمان جليلان هما: الأخفش الأوسط (أبو الحسن سعيد بن مسعدة) وقطرب (أبو محمد بن المستنير المصري). 

*ثانيا: الكتاب
بلا عنوان*:

درج كل العلماء والباحثين والمصنفين على أن يضعوا أسماء لمؤلفاتهم ومصنفاتهم، إلا أن الوضع معنا يختلف؛ فسيبويه لم يضع لكتابه اسمًا أو حتى مقدمة أو خاتمة، ولكن لماذا لم يضع سيبويه عنوانًا لكتابه أو مقدمة أو خاتمة؟ 
أغلب الظن أن القدر لم يمهله ليفعل ذلك؛ فمات سيبويه في ريعان شبابه، قبل أن يخرج الكتاب إلى النور؛ فأخرجه تلميذه أبو الحسن الأخفش إلى الوجود دون اسم؛ عرفانًا بفضل أستاذه وعلمه وخدمةً للغة القرآن التي عاش من أجلها أستاذه؛ فأطلق عليه العلماء اسم "الكتاب"، فإذا ذُكر " الكتاب " مجردًا من أي وصف فإنما يقصد به كتاب سيبويه.

أهمية الكتاب: 

الكتاب بمثابة خزانة للكتب، احتواها بالقوة في ضميره وتمخض عنها الزمن بالفعل من بعد وفاة سيبويه، فإذا الأئمة كلهم تلاميذ في مدرسته، وإذا المؤلفون جميعًا لا يجدون إلا أن يناقشوه ويفسروه ويعلقوا عليه ويصوبوه ويخطئوه، ولكنهم مع ذلك يدورون في فلكه، حتى أصبح هو المصدر الفريد لعلمي النحو والصرف بالإضافة إلى علم الأصوات.

*منهج الكتاب:* 

كثيرًا ما يوضح الكتاب مناهجهم في بداية كتبهم، ولكن الوضع معنا يختلف؛ فسيبويه لم يتمكن من وضع مقدمة لكتابه، يوضح فيها المنهج الذي سلكه في ترتيبه؛ ولذلك بقي منهج الكتاب لغزًا عصيًّا على الإدراك، حتى مضى بعض الباحثين إلى أن سيبويه لم يكن يعرف المنهج، وإنما هو قد أورد مسائل الكتاب متتابعة دون أي نظام أو رباط يربط بينها. ولو كان مؤلف الكتاب شخصًا آخر غير سيبويه، لجاز أن يسلم بهذا الرأي على ضعفه، أمَا والمؤلف سيبويه فمن الواجب أن ننزهه عن هذا. 
وهنا ينبري شيخنا علي النجدي يحدثنا عن منهج سيبويه، فيقول: نهج سيبويه في دراسة النحو منهج الفطرة والطبع، يدرس أساليب الكلام في الأمثلة والنصوص؛ ليكشف عن الرأي فيها صحة وخطأ، أو حسنًا وقبحًا، أو كثرة وقلة، لا يكاد يلتزم بتعريف المصطلحات، ولا ترديدها بلفظ واحد، أو يفرع فروعًا، أو يشترط شروطًا، على نحو ما نرى في الكتب التي صنفت في عهد ازدهار الفلسفة واستبحار العلوم. 
فهو في جملة الأمر يقدم مادة النحو الأولى موفورة العناصر، كاملة المشخصات، لا يكاد يعوزها إلا استخلاص الضوابط، وتصنيع الأصول على ما تقتضي الفلسفة المدروسة والمنطق الموضوع، وفرق ما بينه وبين الكتب التي جاءت بعد عصره كفرق ما بين كتاب في الفتوى وكتاب في القانون، ذاك يجمع جزئيات يدرسها ويصنفها ويصدر أحكامًا فيها، والآخر يجمع كليات ينصفها ويشققها لتطبق على الجزئيات. 
ويمكن أن يقال على الإجمال: إنه كان في تصنيف الكتاب يتجه إلى فكرة الباب كما تتمثل له، فيستحضرها ويضع المعالم لها، ثم يعرضها جملة أو آحادًا، وينظر فيها تصعيدًا وتصويبًا، يحلل التراكيب، ويؤول الألفاظ، ويقدر المحذوف، ويستخلص المعنى المراد، وفي خلال ذلك يوازن ويقيس، ويذكر ويعد، ويستفتي الذوق، ويستشهد ويلتمس العلل، ويروي القراءات، وأقوال العلماء، إما لمجرد النص والاستيعاب وإما للمناقشة وإعلان الرأي، وربما طاب له الحديث وأغراه البحث، فمضى ممعنًا متدفقًا يستكثر من الأمثلة والنصوص. واللغة عنده وحدة متماسكة، يفسر بعضها بعضًا، ويقاس بعضها على بعض، وهو في كل هذا يتكئ في ترتيب أبواب الكتاب على فكرة العامل أولاً وأخيرًا.

*جريمة سيبويه*! 

كثيراً ما نسمع شعراء تونس وهم يندبون حظهم، ويتهمون أبا القاسم الشابي بأنه حكم عليهم بالإعدام؛ لأنه ما ذُكِرَ الشعر التونسي إلا وذكر أبو القاسم الشابي فقط، يبدو أن هذا الاتهام وجه أيضًا إلى سيبويه، فيقول عضو من أعضاء المجمع اللغوي ، قد كان من سوء حظ النحو العربي أن جاء سيبويه في وقت مبكر جدًّا لا يتجاوز النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني الهجري؛ إذ نتج عن تفوقه وشدة إعجاب النحاة به أن أُصيب التفكير النحوي بشلل، ودار الجميع في فلك سيبويه، ولم يطوروا بالقدر الكافي، ويكفي دليلاً على ما كان لعمل سيبويه من سحر وإغراء إطلاقهم على كتابه اسم " قرآن النحو".

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

ماشاء الله يا استاذ مصطفى ..

ان شاء الله سأطبق كل دروسك .. الرائعة .. وان شاء الله هذه اول الطريق لتحسين الكتابة عندي ..

بارك الله فيك..

----------


## مدحت زيدان

*الاستاذ \ مصطفى
الاستاذة \ لميس
جزاكما الله عنا خيرا*

----------


## kethara

[frame="1 80"]  أخى الأستاذ مصطفى

                     الله الله عليك يا أخى موضوع بمنتهى الروعة
                    والجمال والإ فادة فنحن بحاجة ماسة لتنقية
                    لغتنا الجميلة من الأخطاء وانا عن نفسى منظرة
                     الكثير والكثير لأنهل من بحورها وأستفيد
                      وسأكرر هنا الزيارة فاسمح لى
                         بارك الله لك بعلمك
                       وجزاك عنا خيــــــــــــــــراً
                            مع تحييتـــــــــــــى[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير مصطفي سلام 

موضوع أكثر من رائع ودروس قيمة للغاية ......
واضافات رائعة من ملكة الاحاسيس لميس الامام .....
بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمة ......
لكما خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## nour2005

استاذ مصطفى سلمت يداك على كل قاعدة وامثلة قدمتها حضرتك 
في وقت كنت بامس الحاجة لمعرفة بعض القواعد منها
وانا بشوق في انتظار ما تجود به من قواعد اخرى 
كل الامتنان والشكر لهذا الموضوع الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا

استاذة لميس الف شكر على الاضافة الرائعة 
بارك الله لنا بك

----------


## لميس الامام

احبائنا الاعضاء والعضوات المشاركين والمشاركات في هذا الطرح الرائع الذي ابتدأه استاذنا الكبير مصطفى سلام واضفت انا عليه بعضا من علم الاستاذ الواسع ...اقول بعد هذا التفاعل الرائع من حضراتكم
بالاصالة عن نفسي ونيابه عن الاستاذ مصطفى اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا راجين ان تعم الفائدة المرجوة على الجميع ودائما وابدا على طريق التعاون والتلقي.. :M (33):   :M (33):  

لميس الامام

----------


## الأدهم

جزاكم الله كل خير بما قدمتم وزادكم جميعا من نعمة العلم رغم مرورى النادر والسريع لظروف عملى إلا أن صيدى ثمين من فيض كرمكم . تحياتى

----------


## اٍبن سيرين

موضوع رائع

الف شكر

----------


## مصطفى سلام

العدد
(1)
-	*من ثلاثة إلى عشرة :*

•	إن كان مفرد المعدود ( التمييز ) مذكرا - فأنث العدد : فلا تقل : ثلاث أثواب ؛ بل قل : ثلاثة أثواب ، خمسة أشبار ، ثلاثة رجال ، ثمانية أيام .... الخ
•	إذا كان مفرد المعدود مؤنثا ، فذكـّر العدد : فلا تقل : خمسة نساء ، بل قل : خمس نساء ، سبع ليال ، ثلاث وردات ... الخ
-------------------------
     ـ    يمكن لك أن تقول : اثنتان .. و يمكن لك أن تقول : ثنتان .
            -------------------------
	إذن :     

                            لا تقل :  ثلاثة زهرات		بل قل : ثلا	ث زهرات		
		      ثلاثة شجرات                      بل قل  : ثلاث شجرات		
		      ثلاثة نسوة		بل قل : ثلاث نسوة		
		      سبعة ليال		بل قل : سبع ليال		
		      خمس رجال		بل قل : خمسة رجال		
		      ثمانى أيام		بل قل : ثمانية أيام		
					         الخ
فائدة مهمة :خطأ:				صواب :			صواب :
أنفقت المائة جنيه التى كانت معى		أنفقت مائة الجنيه التى كانت معى
قابلت الثلاثة رجال الذين زارونى			قابلت ثلاثةالرجال ........
اشتريت الثلاث وردات التى أعجبتنى		اشتريت ثلاث الوردات ..


القاعدة :

الـ  التعريف تدخل على المعرف و ليس على العدد

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

جزاك الله خيرا على الدرس يا استاذي الفاضل .. 

اول مرة اعرف بقاعدة الـ التعريف .. شكرا لك يا استاذ مصطفى ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة النبيلة إميرالد
متابعتك لهذه الدروس تسعدنى و تدفعنى إلى الاهتمام بها ، 
 رغم قلة زوارها ، رغم الحاجة إلى الارتقاء بمستوانا فى اللغة العربية
إلا أنى أعدك بدوام التواصل فيها لعل و عسى
شكرا آنستى النبيلة و بارك الله فيك
مصطفى سلام

----------


## nour2005

استاذ مصطفى تحية طيّبة وتقدير كبير لمجهودك في الارتقاء بلغتنا الجميلة
باذن الله اتابع كل ما تشرحه حضرتك من قواعد مهمة 
ولكن لي رجاء فقاعدة الف التّعريف مع العدد لم استوعبها جيدا
يا ريت حضرتك توضّحها اكثر 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك والف شكر

----------


## لميس الامام

*استاذنا الفاضل مصطفى ســــــــلام

يا سلام يا استاذ مصطفى جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن باقي الاعضاء الكرام فأنت بالحق انسان يمتلئ بالعطاء اللامتناهي ...الكل اراه يستفيد من دروسك ودروس سيبويه النحوي العريق...

كل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان لحضرتك ولا حرمنا الله من قلمك الكريم

لميس الامام*

----------


## drmustafa

أخى العزيز مصطفى 
بارك الله فيك  على هذه الدروس الرائعة
فنحن بحاجة إلى من يذكرنا بلغتنا الجميلة

تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة النبيلة نور :
أشكر لك تشريفك لى بهذه الزيارة و تلك الكلمات المشجعة ..
و أعدك أن أكتب على الفور عن الـ التعريف التى تفضلت بذكرها ..
شكرا جزيلا
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة الكريمة لميس الإمام :
كلمات ناقدة حاذقة مثلك لحقى لهى وسام أضعه فوق صدرى ..
أتمنى أن أستطيع أفيد فى هذا الموضوع الذى أراه غاية فى الأهمية ، و هو إتقان لغتنا العربية ..
بارك الله فيك - سيدتى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأخ النبيل الدكتور مصطفى 
كل امتنانى لك لتكرمك بزيارة هذا الموضوع ، و لكلماتك المشجعة ..
أتمنى من الله أن يعيننا جميعا على الرقى بلغتنا الرائعة الجميلة ..
شكرى و امتنانى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

*فائدة مهمة خاصة باستخدام الأعداد :*

لا تقل :
1-	اجتزت الثلاثة أبواب حتى وصلت إلى المكتب
2-	قابلت الخمسة رجال على ناصية الطريق
3-	أنفقت المائة جنيه التى كانت فى جيبى 

و لكن قل :
     1- اجتزت ثلاثة الأبواب حتى وصلت إلى المكتب
     2- قابلت خمسة الرجال على ناصية الطريق
     3- أنفقت مائة الجنيه التى كانت فى جيبى

أولا : العدد ( المذكور اعلاه ) هو : ثلاثة ، خمسة ، مائة .
ثانيا : المعدود  (التمييز ) هو : أبواب ، رجال ، جنيه .

القاعدة : حين نستخدم الــ التعريف مع هذه الصيغ ، ندخلها على المعدود و ليس على العدد :
           لاحظ أنها دخلت على الـ (أبواب ) ، و الـ (رجال ) ، و الـ ( جنيه ) و لم تدخل على الأعداد .

و الله الموفق ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## الأدهم

القاعدة :

الـ  التعريف تدخل على المعرف و ليس على العدد


كل التقدير لهذا الجهد العظيم  .. وسؤالى عن مدى صحة الجملة على هذا النحو

أنفقت الجنيهات المائة التى كانت معى
قابلت الرجال الثلاثة...
اشتريت الوردات الثلاث...

----------


## nour2005

> *فائدة مهمة خاصة باستخدام الأعداد :*
> 
> لا تقل :
> 1-	اجتزت الثلاثة أبواب حتى وصلت إلى المكتب
> 2-	قابلت الخمسة رجال على ناصية الطريق
> 3-	أنفقت المائة جنيه التى كانت فى جيبى 
> 
> و لكن قل :
>      1- اجتزت ثلاثة الأبواب حتى وصلت إلى المكتب
> ...


استاذ مصطفى الفاضل 
كل الشكر لحضرتك على توضيح قاعدة تعريف التمييز او المعدود 
مع العدد المفرد من ثلاثة الى عشرة وهنا احب ان اضيف ان هذا التّمييز 
يبقى مجرورا بالاضافة مثال : استقبلنا ثلاث الطائرات وثلاثة الرّكاب 
ونفس القاعدة تطبّق على الاعداد: مائة والف ومليون ومليار مثال : 
عبر الحدود مائة السائح بالف المحفظة 
وهنا وجب التنبيه الى اني ومع مرور الزمن وعدم مرور هذه القاعدة في 
الصفوف التي اعلّمها اللّغة العربيّة اعتمدت ومع ورود هذه القاعدة 
على السّمع  ::   اي على وقع الجمل التي اوردتها حضرتك على اذني
لذا يجب علي التنبّه مرّة ثانية الى ان السّمع يخدع احيانا  ::  
شكرا استاذ مصطفى على التّذكرة القيّمة والمجهود الكبير الذي تبذله حضرتك
في احياء لغتنا الام " اللّغة العربيّة "
وباذن الله انا سوف اتابع كل الدروس والقواعد المختصّة بها 
تحيّتي مع وافر التّقدير 
 ::

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذ الأدهم :
التعبيرات التى تفضلت بإيرادها صحيحة تماما و لكنها خرجت من مجال تمييز العدد إلى مجال الصفة و الموصوف و يكون إعراب الجملة الأولى - مثلا - :
أنفقت : فعل و فاعل (الفاعل ضمير المتكلم )
الجنيهات : مفعول به منصوب بالكسرة ( جمع مؤنث )
المائة : صفة لـ ( الجنيهات ) منصوبة

مع كل الود
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة نور :
بارك الله فيك ... صحيح ما تفضلت بذكره ، و لقد كانت - و ما زالت نيتى - أن أواصل الحديث عن الأعداد بعد العشرة .. و معها تنويه بعملية الإعراب التى تعرضت لها .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## الأدهم

أشكر نبل أخلاقكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## قلب مصر

ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ مصطفى
هذا الموضوع موسوعة فعلا 
كل مرة أدخل في الموضوع اشعر بأنني اكتسب معلومات هامة جدا 
تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك  :M (32):

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي العزيز...مصطفى سلام..

ده أكيد من حسن حظي إنه الموضوع بتاع حضرتك هو أول موضوع ياخدني ليه توك توك أبناء مصر..

الموضوع ده ثري جداً و قيم جداً جداً..أتمنى إنه تكونلي فيه إضافات أخرى..
خصوصاً إني بقالي يمكن 6 سنين..بعيدة تماماً عن عمق اللغة العربية...و الحمدلله على نعمة القرآن الكريم..

تسلم ايدك أ.مصطفى...عاوزة أقول كلام كتير بجد بخصوص الموضوع الرائع ده..

ممكن آجي وقت تاني لو سمحتلي...

تقبل خالص و عميق احترامي و تقديري..



*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

مرحبا بك يا شعاع من نور .. فأنت تشرفين و تنيرين فى أى وقت ...
شكرى لك و امتنانى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## فتى مصر

موضوع اكثر من رائع ... بارك الله فيك ... سأستفيد منه كثيرا ان شاء الله ..
ولى عودة للمراجعة مرة واخرى ...



تحياتى 

فتى مصر

----------

